# Kingsman: The Secret Service



## gpssti4 (May 18, 2013)

Yesterday I had had the good fortune of attending a preview of the new movie Kingsman: The Secret Service as a guest of Bremont.

A couple of weeks ago I was looking at an IWC Portofino and a couple of Pams in The Watch Gallery at Westfield shopping centre, London, when I was introduced to Bremont by a lovely lady called Christine. She spent some time going over several models and then invited me to the movie screening.

A great time was had by all I believe. The movie is great and promotes Bremont as a brand and even has a cameo by Nick English as a Kingsman agent. I'll never listen to Freebird in the same way again!

Afterwards a visit to a tailors shop on Savile Row as a meet and greet. Nick English, one of the Brands founders was there; a truly charismatic and passionate gent if ever I met one.

Nick English looking suave.










Just one of three Bremont in the movie, looking good in gold.










So, many thanks to both Christine at The Watch Gallery and to Bremont for a great event. Am I being converted from Omega, hmmmm maybe....


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

> a truly charismatic and passionate gent if ever I met one.


Who, after last years little balls up, didn't quite understand the difference between "in house" movement and not.
Quite bizarre really given his and their position in the market don't you think ??


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

reggie747 said:


> Who, after last years little balls up, didn't quite understand the difference between "in house" movement and not.
> Quite bizarre really given his and their position in the market don't you think ??


And what has that got to do with the original post??

Well done for raining on someone else's parade.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Aquavit said:


> And what has that got to do with the original post??
> 
> Well done for raining on someone else's parade.


Errr, everything, considering the picture of the guy IN the original post or can you not see the image or something ???


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

reggie747 said:


> Errr, everything, considering the picture of the guy IN the original post or can you not see the image or something ???


I can see quite clearly the image of one of the English brothers, what I can't see is any reference from the OP to the movement debate with regards to the Wright Flyer.

His post was on an entirely different topic relating to his own personal experience of Bremont and his meeting Nick Giles, something that appears to have been a positive and joyful experience for the OP.

If you wanted to debate the ins and outs of the Wright Flyer movement there are plenty of threads for that. Why put up such a gratuitously sniping comment?


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Aquavit said:


> I can see quite clearly the image of one of the English brothers, what I can't see is any reference from the OP to the movement debate with regards to the Wright Flyer.
> 
> His post was on an entirely different topic relating to his own personal experience of Bremont and his meeting Nick Giles, something that appears to have been a positive and joyful experience for the OP.
> 
> If you wanted to debate the ins and outs of the Wright Flyer movement there are plenty of threads for that. Why put up such a gratuitously sniping comment?


To be perfectly honest, I hadn't looked at the other threads and probably won't look at the other threads either but suffice to say to include words like suave, charismatic and passionate in THIS thread when referencing one of the brand owners I felt the need to speak up about the business ethic of last year to remind, if only myself, that suave, charismatic and passionate don't leap to the forefront of my mind in the context I read the OP.
Yet you question my need to respond to the thread of which you don't like so surely that makes us equal in what you consider unrelated given your double reply ?

EDIT : I just searched out and read the "controversy" threads and most if not all were closed down by moderator intervention...


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

Charismatic, passionate and suave were the three adjectives used. All three are being used to describe Nick's personal characteristics. Having met Nick I would say they are accurate. None of them have any connection with business ethics.

Despite being a Bremont owner I have become less enamoured with the brand, mainly due to my experience with their service department and a particular issue I had with my watch and will probably end up selling my MBII. Despite that, I find the constant sniping at the company and the repeated dragging up of the Wright Flyer issue objectionable and unnecessary.

Those who dislike the brand can easily avoid them. Someone going out of their way to visit and post in a forum dedicated to a brand they dislike seems like nothing more than attention-seeking.

As for the movie - it didn't look that great from the trailer I saw a while back. Probably won't bother with it. As for the watches - too dressy looking for me so I'll pass on them too.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Can we get back to topic otherwise I'll close?


----------



## mike a (Apr 3, 2010)

I personally love Kingsman pieces and I'm very satisified with my Solo and U2 Blue


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I finally got to see the movie this weekend on itunes. There was actually a very nice 1-2 second pause on the watch face that required no guessing on what it was. Movie was fair.


----------



## Zkin (Mar 5, 2015)

I did join the organization, please keep it secret


----------



## Zkin (Mar 5, 2015)

hot summer and rainy day... better to have nato strap now


----------

